# Un votante de Colau visita Madrid después de 5 años y flipa...



## jalp9000 (23 Mar 2022)

Interesante hilo de twitter.

 


Qué tiene que ver La Biblia, Ada Colau y Martínez Almeida? Hoy lo van a descubrir. Y seguramente perderé algún que otro follower. Y ya no me invitarán más a actos de la alcaldía de Barcelona. Lástima. Pero recuerden: yo no estoy en Twitter a caerles bien. Venga, dentro hilo.
El Viernes pasado estuve en Madrid, y me quedé el finde. El motivo? Tenía que firmar unos papeles en una notaría. No se preocupen, la semana que viene verán de qué hablo, saldré en prensa y todo. Total, que he pasado un finde en la capital, que hacía unos años que no visitaba.
Cuando yo trabajaba para Sony, iba mucho a Madrid. Pero será casualidad, pero entre que dejé de trabajar para ellos, y el covid, no había estado allí en 5 años o así. Visitar los lugares cada X años tiene la ventaja de que puedes ver cómo van evolucionando, cómo cambian.
Para que se entienda mejor lo que diré luego, empiezo diciendo que a mí nunca me ha gustado mucho Madrid. Barcelona tiene mar (punto a favor). Barcelona tiene un barrio medieval (punto a favor). Y el clima de Barcelona me gusta más, qué quieren que les diga. Me gusta mi ciudad.
También por dar contexto diré que, como muchos ( ingenuos!), voté a Colau en su primer mandato. Sí, a mí me tira la consciencia social. Y, en aquella época, salía un señora diciendo que reformaría la ciudad y lucharía contra la pobreza. Pues oye, le dí una oportunidad. Soy memo.
Y se preguntarán: qué tiene la Biblia que ver con esto? Pues bien, yo soy alumno de Jesuitas. Recuerdan? Mateo 7, 15-20. Dice así: “Cuidado con los profetas falsos; se acercan con piel de oveja, pero por dentro son lobos rapaces. Por sus frutos los conoceréis”.
Aquí la Biblia nos avisa contra los falsos profetas. Y nos dice que no nos fiemos de las apariencias, nos fiemos por las obras. Muchas veces a lo largo de la vida he recordado esas frases. De cómo la gente se vende, pero al final lo que importa de verdad son los resultados.
Por eso soy un tío poco ideológico: las ideologías, la izquierda, la derecha, son apariencias. Me importan tres pepinos. Yo según en qué temas soy de extrema izquierda, y en otros soy conservador. No existe ideología que acierte siempre: hay que bajar a los hechos, caso por caso.
Por eso creo que un político, un director general, o lo que sea, no debería ser juzgado por cómo se vende, sino por su obra. De qué partido era Merkel? Ni idea, era una política eficiente de cojones. Pues eso: desconfíen de las apariencias, vayan a los resultados.
Total, que paseaba yo por Madrid con mi mujer, y me iba fijando en todo (no sé cómo me aguanta esta mujer). Y en estas que le suelto: “Joder, esto está de puta madre”. Por todos lados se veían fachadas relucientes, y andamios arreglando otras. Iluminaciones nocturnas. Precioso.
Olviden las Superillas y la madre que las parió: el centro de Madrid es casi todo peatonal. No hay una colilla por el suelo, está limpísimo. Y le digo a mi mujer, jugándome el divorcio: “cómo me jode, pero está mejor que Barcelona”. Y, atención, me responde: “pensaba lo mismo”
Cómo ha perdido Barcelona en los últimos años! Mientras Colau vendía ideología, Madrid iba haciendo. Y lo digo de forma completamente objetiva: en estos momentos, Madrid acelera, y Barcelona frena. Y debería darles muchísimo que pensar que un tío como yo diga esto.
Porque odio al PP (por corruptos) y a Ayuso. Antes de votarles me corto las manos. Pero lo dicho: por sus hechos los conoceréis. En Barcelona llevamos 10 años haciendo el chorra, discutiendo sobre el tranvía por la Diagonal, que si el busto del Rey, o si la calle se llamaba X o Y
Todo eso es política de gesto y proclama, que tanto gusta a las masas. Pero a mí, sinceramente, me importa tres pepinos. Yo quiero una ciudad limpia, chula, puntera, ilusionada. Desde luego la Barcelona de Maragall lo era: éramos la envidia de España entera.
Desde que está Colau, vivimos de rentas e ideología. Barcelona está sucia: bajas al Raval y está lleno de mierda por la calle. Barcelona tiene un serio problema de tráfico. Señores: cierren todo el centro al tráfico rodado de una puñetera vez. En resumidas cuentas: hagan cosas.
Y ya digo: soy de Barcelona. Me encanta mi ciudad. Nada me jode más que escribir un hilo como éste. Nada me jode decir que, en estos momentos, hay que envidiar a Madrid. Bueno, sí, una cosa me jode más: que me tomen por idiota. Y en mi ciudad está sucediendo exactamente eso.
Barcelona no es atractiva por lo que hace: es atractiva por lo que hizo. Porque la arquitectura que atrae no es la de ahora, es la de hace un siglo. Colau es una alcaldesa “contra”: si promocionas el turismo de calidad, de rentas altas, Colau te dirá que eso es pijo y elitista.
Si promocionas el turismo popular, tampoco, porque es el de borrachera. Bien, qué turismo queremos? Ninguno? No parece esa muy buena estrategia en una ciudad junto al mar y con un clima cojonudo. Sigo: los grandes eventos? Todos son de hace años. O el Mobile es de ayer?
No, el Mobile es de 2006. Y les recuerdo que Colau más de una y más de dos veces ha soltado chorradas que han estado a punto de cargarse el evento. Venga, hagan memoria:
Sigo. El monumento más visitado? Sagrada Familia. Lo cuidamos? No, ahí están discutiendo si se puede derribar una manzana para acabarla o no. Claro, es un edificio religioso. Y religión=caca, Colau Dixit. Y eso cuando sus palmeros del PSC no dicen esto: 

Imaginen al alcalde de Nueva York diciendo que la Estatua de la Libertad es un churro. Vamos, es que lo capan. Pero aquí no: aquí somos originales, creativos. Vamos, una panda de irresponsables. En lugar de promocionar lo nuestro, lo criticamos. Qué modernos somos.
Sigo: hablamos de mega-eventos que amenazan con irse por las ocurrencias del Ayuntamiento, cuando no abren ya sede en otros lugares? Venga, noticias:


Con lo cual, vuelvo a mi frase inicial: por sus hechos los conoceréis. Qué ha hecho Barcelona que que sea excitante, en los últimos años? En qué ha mejorado el turismo, la innovación, la contaminación o el modelo de ciudad? Cuál es la gran reforma urbana que nos emociona?
Y no me digan: es que no había recursos. Es que no me apoyan. Eso es explicarme por qué la están cagando. Empecemos admitiendo que la están cagando, y luego ya veremos cuál es la solución. Pero es que esta gente aún se cree que lo ha hecho bien. Y lo vende vía propaganda.
Y hoy me destrozarán por publicar esto las hordas Colauers. Porque aquí no se trata de mirar las cosas con objetividad: se trata de ser fan. Colau no es criticable, no es examinable, porque tiene fans. Pues saben qué les digo? Que por motivos diversos me ha tocado visitar…
… recientemente por Valencia, Sevilla, Madrid y Granada. Antes de darle al “unfollow”, sáquense la cabeza del culo, y dense un paseo por esas ciudades. No sea que acaben diciendo: “pues joder, es verdad, estamos perdiendo empuje”. No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.
Y mucho me temo que, cuando miremos atrás, veremos una década perdida. Dominada por gente que ya no estará. Que, como los falsos profetas, decía palabras muy aparentes y parecían muy íntegros e idealistas. Pero que no hacían nada. Si les gustó, RT. Gracias


----------



## ominae (23 Mar 2022)

Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.


----------



## Barquero (23 Mar 2022)

Es una pena la decadencia de Barcelona: Suciedad, robos, drogas, peleas callejeras,....


----------



## eltonelero (23 Mar 2022)

Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero? 
Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Don Redondón (23 Mar 2022)

que disfrute lo votado, a ver si le visita a el y al resto de votantes puñalin.


----------



## sinosuke (23 Mar 2022)

El gilipollas ese, aun comprobando personalmente lo que hay, sigue con su talibanismo progrechupiguay : "Porque odio al PP (por corruptos) y a Ayuso. Antes de votarles me corto las manos. "


Que se joda muy mucho y que disfrute de lo votado.


.


----------



## Tackler (23 Mar 2022)

Todas las ciudades costeras siempre tienen peor tráfico que una no costera de la misma índole ya que la costa hace de frontera y todo el tráfico se dispone en menos espacio.

Del resto nada que decir, es lo que los barceloneses han votado.


----------



## sebboh (23 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El gilipollas ese, aun comprobando personalmente lo que hay, sigue con su talibanismo progrechupiguay : "Porque odio al PP (por corruptos) y a Ayuso. Antes de votarles me corto las manos. "
> 
> 
> Que se joda muy mucho y que disfrute de lo votado.
> ...



acaso tu conoces otro partido que robe, eh? : P.

De hecho ya tiene comentarios de "eso lo hizo Carmena que sino...."


----------



## |||||||| (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.




Son unas callejuelas empapadas en orines y vómitos secos.

Lo de "medieval" es porque recuerda a la época de la Edad Media en que se arrojaban los orines por las ventanas, no había alcantarillas y la Peste Negra imperaba.


----------



## wintermute81 (23 Mar 2022)

El típico idiota que si se mudara a Madrid votaría también a los guarruzos.
No se podía saber y tal.


----------



## Karlb (23 Mar 2022)

Menuda chapa da el cagalufo para no decir nada nuevo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Mar 2022)

Comparado con la mierda que había por Madrid cuando gobernaba la Colau de Madrid, carmomia.


----------



## dragon33 (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.



Tú mismo lo has dicho, mirad el origen del barrio Gótico y sus fechas de construcción.


----------



## lurker (23 Mar 2022)

me da mucho asco el progre covidiota twittero ese


----------



## Tackler (23 Mar 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> El típico idiota que si se mudara a Madrid votaría también a los guarruzos.
> No se podía saber y tal.



Pues igual que los típicos extranjeros de cierta religión que vienen a Europa y se ponen a impartir sus dogmas gracias a los cuales sus países de origen están sumidos en la mierda y tienen que emigrar a Europa a buscarse la vida. Son cosas que uno no le da explicación. Si algo funciona y lo tuyo no, no quieras imponer lo tuyo sobre lo que funciona.



Hombre tampoco exageres. Fuera de la M-30 pues es verdad que como es más barato es donde va la mayor parte de familias con menos recursos y menos educación y por tanto chusma. Pero para ello actúan como núcleo de concentración las zonas deprimidas que se crearon a propósito en los 80 regalando pisos a chusma los cuales atraen más chusma y hacen huir a la gente normal (caso El Ruedo)

Luego hablar de la Cañada como si fuera un barrio de Madrid bueno .. administrativamente pertenece el sector 6 que es enano pero ahí se queda. Nadie pasa por la cañada real si no es a por droga.

Luego están las zonas de arrabal típicas de puente de Vallecas cuyos habitantes primarios ya han fallecido y las casas las alquilan o compran gente de lo mismo de antes: bajos recursos, baja educación y así tenemos toda la zona pegada al puente llena de chusma sin contar las zonas del pozo agitanadas y demás....


Y luego habría otro hilo para hablar de las ciudades dormitorio de Madrid tipo Parla que eso ya... Pero vamos que son fenómenos inherentes a todas las grandes ciudades a ver si te crees que Barcelona, Valencia o Sevilla no tienen sus barrios no go. El problema de Barcelona es que se ha permitido y fomentado que ocurra.


----------



## CaCO3 (23 Mar 2022)

Un subnormal que reconoce que votó a Colau (todos tenemos derecho a equivocarnos, pero equivocarse con Colau es tener retraso) y que afirma que "Merkel era una política eficiente de cojones". Sí, eficiente llenando Alemania de rapefugees. No he podido continuar leyendo. así que no sé ni lo que dirá de Madrid.


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Mar 2022)

Este tío es gilipollas, que salga del centro y se vaya a Usera, Pan Gorrino y barrios obreros a ver tb están limpisimos. 
Y respectot al turismo, necesitamos más turismo que encarece los pisis? Hay ciudades que no sob oara los residentes,sino para los turistas


----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Mar 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



Exacto, el muy imbecil se dedica a alabar a Madrid mientras dice que antes de votar a los que mandan ahi se corta las manos. Tipico rojo idiota que encima se cree transgresor por opinar contra su rebaño


----------



## audienorris1899 (23 Mar 2022)

Eso sí, de los moronegros que delinquen y que son los que realmente joden la ciudad y la convivencia no ha dicho na.


----------



## sirpask (23 Mar 2022)

Colau es una encantadora de serpientes de puta madre. Hablando es de las mejores politicas de españa. Por eso está donde está.

Y aun que sus politicas son desastrosas tiene muchos fans abducidos que la votan.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



Como Risto Mejide, que ahora se ha mudado a Madrid, mientras fue el jefe de la Campaña Electoral de Juame Collboní, del PSOE, a la alcaldía de Barcelona, que pactó para que Colau terminara siendo alcaldesa.









Risto Mejide dirige la campaña de Jaume Collboni


Jaume Collboni ha fichado a Risto Mejide para dirigir su campaña publicitaria. Se trata de acuerdo amistoso ya que la estrella mediática y el político local son amigos de...




www.lavanguardia.com













Collboni asegura que pactó con Valls la investidura de Colau a cambio de aparcar el 'procés'


La alcaldesa de Barcelona lo niega y asegura que a los hechos se remite




www.elperiodico.com













El adiós definitivo de Laura Escanes a su vida en Barcelona


Es un hecho. Laura Escanes se muda definitivamente de Barcelona a Madrid, para vivir de forma indefinida al lado de su marido, el presentador televisivo Risto Mejide,




www.mundodeportivo.com













Laura Escanes y Risto Mejide se mudan definitivamente de su piso de Barcelona


La modelo Laura Escanes y el presentador Risto Mejide han aprovechado este fin de semana para hacer la mudanza definitiva de su piso de Barcelona y decir adiós al que fue su hogar durante estos últimos años. "Estaré un poco desaparecida este fin de semana", ha avisado la influencer este sábado...




www.20minutos.es













Fotos exclusivas: La casa a la que se han mudado Risto y Laura Escanes en Madrid


Sin duda, esta mudanza les facilita muchísimo la logística de su día a día, hasta ahora a caballo entre la capital y Barcelona




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com





Lo de siempre con la basura progre millonaria, promuevo el progresismo, como molan los rojos, fachas hijos de puta, pero cuando gobiernan los rojos y hunden mi ciudad, o mi región, en la mierda, yo que soy rico, me mudo a donde gobiernan los fachas, que allí se vive de puta madre, y me pongo a promover la misma mierda que me ha hecho pirarme de donde vivía, en mi lugar de destino.

En EEUU también sucede con los Californianos respecto a Texas; de hecho, los Tejanos no los pueden ni ver, porque saben que van a terminar hundiendo su Estado en la mierda, que es lo único que estos parásitos saben hacer.



















O como el George Clooney, que iba diciendo "Welcome Refugees", hasta que los Refugees llegaron al Lago Como en el que tenía una mansiòn, y salió de allí por patas, para irse a Londres y también salir de allí por patas debido a la Multiculturalidad que el promovía, y finalmente volver con la cabeza gacha a los EEUU de Donald Trump, al que denominaba, como no "feixista" y "ultraderecha".


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo la Barcelona esplendorosa de los 90, de la que estaba enamorado, y es para ponerse a llorar.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Este tío es gilipollas, que salga del centro y se vaya a Usera, Pan Gorrino y barrios obreros a ver tb están limpisimos.
> Y respectot al turismo, necesitamos más turismo que encarece los pisis? Hay ciudades que no sob oara los residentes,sino para los turistas



Vete a Can Tunis, listo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Mar 2022)

Vamos, que, como dicen por ahí arriba, quiere irse a Madrid a votar a los rojos:



A esta gente habría que impedirle empadronarse en ciertas comunidades.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (23 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es una pena la decadencia de Barcelona: Suciedad, robos, drogas, peleas callejeras,....



Y el abuso con todo aquel que intenta ir en coche o tiene propiedad


----------



## amputado (23 Mar 2022)

WARCELONA
tengo conocidos alli que vendieron el piso hace 5 o 6 años cuando empezo la locura indepe a precio de oro y como ya estaban en edad de casi jubilacion se volvieron al pueblo en Alicante.
se compraron una casita con terreno y ahora cobrando la jubilacion y sobrandoles mas de la mitad de lo que sacaron por el piso
lo que mas les sorprendio fue poder ir al medico el mismo dia o al siguiente y no 15 o 20 dias como en warcelona

yo veo bien que se convierta en el guetto de la basura social de españa. podriamos mandar alli a todos los delincuentes sin tener que pagar los costes de una carcel.


----------



## Dan Daly (23 Mar 2022)

"voy a darle una oportunidad a Colau" = subnormal


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (23 Mar 2022)

Barcelona es una puta mierda, ya no voy ni aunque me regalen el hotel. 
No hay más que moronegros, lazis, okupas y mierda por la calle. 
Un alcalde llamado Fernando Esteso que se siente mujer y se cambio el nombre.


----------



## Tiresias (23 Mar 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Tú mismo lo has dicho, mirad el origen del barrio Gótico y sus fechas de construcción.



Me he quedado de piedra, nunca mejor dicho.

Pero qué ingenuo soy, me lo había tragado entero.

El famoso barrio gótico de Barcelona es obra del siglo pasado! Aquí todo bien explicadito:



El Barrio Gótico de Barcelona. De símbolo nacional a parque temático


----------



## zeromus44 (23 Mar 2022)

Por lo que he leído.

Hablar de suciedad: *✓*

Hablar de inmigración, delincuencia, violaciones, robos, etc: *X*


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Mar 2022)

Este imbécil decía de poner vacunas obligatorias y demás. Progre repugnante sin más. 

Y sí, Madrid está mejor que Barcelona en muchos aspectos, pero no todo el monte es orégano: ambos tienen gobiernos progres que a la larga lo arruinan todo, sólo que Madrid un poco menos.


----------



## Topedelagama (23 Mar 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Interesante hilo de twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serás lo que quieras ser, pero nunca olvidaremos que fuiste un covidiota supremo.


----------



## Sputnik (23 Mar 2022)

Otro puto subnormal colapsando

Seguro que mueve la cabeza y parece un sonajero.


----------



## sinfonier (23 Mar 2022)

Éste es uno de los que decía que a los no vacunados no había que atenderlos en los hospitales. Un César Carballo de Twitter.

Por mí que se vuelva a Warcelona y que disfrute lo votado. Allí y en Qataruña entera.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (23 Mar 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



Es el puto Din en la puta Pole.
La vida misma.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Mar 2022)

Menudo pedazo de gilipollas y que saco de mierda es el puñetero tuiter


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (23 Mar 2022)

sinfonier dijo:


> *Éste es uno de los que decía que a los no vacunados no había que atenderlos en los hospitales*. Un César Carballo de Twitter.
> 
> Por mí que se vuelva a Warcelona y que disfrute lo votado. Allí y en Qataruña entera.



Por sus hechos los conoceréis.


----------



## el segador (23 Mar 2022)

Si votas guarroflautas tienes guarroflautas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 Mar 2022)

*"o según en qué temas soy de extrema izquierda, y en otros soy conservador"*
Cagao de mierda que no se atreve a decir "extrema derecha"
pero bueno, de todas formas ser conservador es lo mismo que extrema izquierda, porque se dedican a conservar y perpetuar las tropelías que han hecho.


*"Señores: cierren todo el centro al tráfico rodado de una puñetera vez."*
Vamos que eres un puto rojo catalán gafudo que no tiene coche como todos los maricas.

Sus preocupasiós:
- que haya menos coches
- que haya más turismo
- el raval está susio.

NI UNA PALABRA DE LOS MOROS. NI UNA. Hijo de puta.

Putos catalanes gafudos de mierda como son los hijos de puta, son todos igual.
Ciudado, que estos luego se van a madrid y votan al trabelo ese que era medico y madre.
Ya está pasando, como en EEUU. Joden sus estados con sus decisiones de mierda y se van a otros que van mejor para joderlos.
Si Madrid se estaba barcelonizando, ahora va a ir más rápido. 
Madrid debería de dejar de ser tan abierta con estos soplapollas, y con los guiris progres también.
Consejo de un paleto para los madriletas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 Mar 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil 
que opinas de este compatriota tuyo? Es un mindundi, probablemente agente madrileño
Veo pocos valors, poco seny.
Y lo más importante, una alarmante falta de HUEVOS KINDER


----------



## Boker (23 Mar 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Porque odio al PP (por corruptos) y a Ayuso. Antes de votarles me corto las manos.



Este es el drama de este país y por eso España no tiene solución.
Por los votantes "hasta la muerte" con su partido político de izquierdas. O con su partido separatista lleno de odio a España.
Da igual si la derecha demuestra que es mejor gestora en todos los sentidos.
Lo único que les importa es que no ganen "los otros",
aunque les tenga que gobernar una mierda descomunal como la COLAU

Es como les pasa a muchos en el fútbol,
les alegra que gane su equipo
pero todavía están más pendientes y disfrutan más si logran joder a su rival tradicional.
El problema es que trasladar esto a la política significa que nos vamos a joder todos.
Si votas a Sánchez, a la Yoli Díaz o a la Colau... pues decadencia, hambre y piojos para todos.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (23 Mar 2022)

Acordaos de como estaba la Gran Via cuando gobernaba la Carmona, era tercer mundo, estilo Colau.


----------



## Shy (23 Mar 2022)

Perfecto ejemplo de subnormal que lleva siendo engañado toda la vida por la hez de la élite política catalana. 

Aún reconociendo que Madrid está mejor (no es de ahora, lleva al menos 10 años siendo así) la tiene que cagar con comentarios ridículos. 

Estos imbéciles no aprenden, su fanatismo les domina: antes se corta las manos que votar a Ayuso. Por cretinos como este me alegro de que Barcelona se haya convertido en un estercolero.


----------



## W.Morgan (23 Mar 2022)

No me pilla de nuevas, pero siempre me impresiona ver los niveles que alcanza la tontez.


----------



## todoayen (23 Mar 2022)

La Gilipollitat de Catalunya.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (23 Mar 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Acordaos de como estaba la Gran Via cuando gobernaba la Carmona, era tercer mundo, estilo Colau.



Pues no sé que decirte. Me atrevería a decir que la Madrid del carapolla es más insegura. Hay más delincuencia.
Más movidas de bandas y tal. De hecho, si te fijas, la gran mayoría de medidas carapollísticas son muy carmenísticas.
Además cuando estaba Carmena se podía circular con el coche de gasoil por toda la ciudad. 
Dios me libre de defender a la puta vieja esa. Pero Madrid mejorar, no creo que haya mejorado.
La cosa es que si la comparas con Barcelona pues eso.


----------



## Bien boa (23 Mar 2022)

Un tonto envidioso haciendo penitencia.


----------



## Ryu (23 Mar 2022)

Echo en falta que comente la postura de Ayuso en cuanto a las vacunas.


----------



## DonManuel (23 Mar 2022)

Menudo narcisista subnormal.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es una pena la decadencia de Barcelona: Suciedad, robos, drogas, peleas callejeras,....



Yo prefiero vivir rodeado de mierda a que un mena o un latin king me apuñale como el puto madrid.

El twiter ese es mas falso que tus webos.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (23 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El gilipollas ese, aun comprobando personalmente lo que hay, sigue con su talibanismo progrechupiguay : "Porque odio al PP (por corruptos) y a Ayuso. Antes de votarles me corto las manos. "
> 
> 
> Que se joda muy mucho y que disfrute de lo votado.
> ...



Exactamente eso quería comentar.

Situa la frasecita que es su limitación de criterio, para minimizar la horda de chorradas que le va a llegar de los "Colauers" (creo que lo pone así).

Vamos, que sigue limitando su criterio por "_haberse afiliado mentalmente a las filas del progresismo_", aunque vea que los resultados que quiere lo da otra forma de gestion, diametramente opuesta a su "_progresismo_".

Realmente, los talibanes serían los "Colauers". Es es un parroquiano bobo más de la "Iglesia de la Izquierda", que se atreve a hacer un comentario contra el cura un sabado en el bar, y el domingo irá a Misa.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.



Pues ya ve ustec, la mayoría de gente todavía no sabe la historia del origen del barrio gótico, que básicamente es comparable al origen del poblado del far west de Port Aventura: puro decorado.

Como ejemplo, la catedral de Barcelona, que te dirán que su construcción finalizó en el siglo XV... pues bien, la catedral a finales de siglo XIX era así:







Ahora es así:







Prácticamente toda la fachada se construyó entre finales de siglo XIX y principios del XX.


----------



## Decipher (23 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> El gilipollas ese, aun comprobando personalmente lo que hay, sigue con su talibanismo progrechupiguay : "Porque odio al PP (por corruptos) y a Ayuso. Antes de votarles me corto las manos. "
> 
> 
> Que se joda muy mucho y que disfrute de lo votado.
> ...



Y no solo eso, es que a esta gentuza le puede el odio:

_nunca me ha gustado mucho Madrid

Y le digo a mi mujer, jugándome el divorcio: “*cómo me jode*, pero está mejor que Barcelona” 

Nada me jode más que escribir un hilo como éste _


----------



## Decipher (23 Mar 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Me he quedado de piedra, nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> Pero qué ingenuo soy, me lo había tragado entero.
> 
> ...



Que inocente.


----------



## pamplinero (23 Mar 2022)

Tuitero disfrutando lo votado,


----------



## Dj Puesto (23 Mar 2022)

A este PCM anormal de mierda ya lo conozco de algo, me parece que es de esos covidiotas profundos. En resumen, como casi todos los de su calaña va de listillo y superior moral de "yo no me caso con nadie, reflexiono mucho, autocrítica" y se la meten doblada con cada populismo. Este ha sido de Colau, luego ha sido naranjito , es o ha sido covidiota, feminista y transamigo, ahora es pro ucrania y pronto será pro lo que quieran que sea como buen borregazo con aires de superioridad moral (los peores).

Leyendo en diagonal lo de siempre "La colau y el Pablo Iglesias nos engañaron, pero antes que votar al PP me corto las manos" es decir lo de siempre, tío que (por lo menos) reconoce que la izquierda le ha dado x culo sistemáticamente pero que seguirá votándoles porque "El PP roba más" y "Vox son racistas y machistas" . Se habrá tirado 1 hora escribiendo un manifiesto en el que deja claro que es un subnormal sin remedio yendo de iluminado cuando en realidad es 1 más de esos 30 millones de infraseres que pueblan el país sintiéndose especiales cuando están todos hechos por el mismo molde.


----------



## gpm (23 Mar 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Tuitero disfrutando lo votado,




Y en este caso seguirá votando lo mismo


----------



## Felson (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.



En casi todas las instituciones y administraciones catalanas. Medievo puro.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 Mar 2022)

Barcelona a finales de los 90, principios de los 2000 era la leche. Incluso TV3.

Recuerdo ex-compañeros de ramo, en la técnica, que con 22 años terminaban carrera y cap y se iban de profes para allí.
Alguna vez subí de fiesta y flipaba. Para mí era la ciudad perfecta: monte, mar y ciudad super-cosmopolita. Y buen clima.

Tengo conocidos que se quedaron a vivir allí (funci+novia funci=win) y todo de puta madre. Hasta unos años para acá. Uno, que ha sido catalanista toda su vida (països catalans, culé, etc), se ha vuelto a Valencia. Hasta los cojones de cómo han dejado la ciudad, de lo cara que es para el estercolero que es.

Una ex mía no hablaba más que de irse a vivir a Barna (es inmi con pasta), estuvo creo que no llega a un año, y se largó a Alicante me parece.


----------



## Javiser (23 Mar 2022)

Hasta Piqué el catalanista lo dijo .









Piqué: "Sento enveja de Madrid, m'agradaria que Barcelona estigués al seu nivell"


El central lloa la capital espanyola durant una presentació de la Copa Davis




www.google.com


----------



## Hermericus (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.



Van a comparar el barrio gotico de BCN con el Madrid de os Austrias...


----------



## cerero (23 Mar 2022)

Dicen que el nacionalismo se cura viajando...


----------



## theelf (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.



A mi me suena que mas bien se refiere al Pueblo Español


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Mar 2022)

este es el que fue a Suiza un finde y eataba encantado con el covidpass d mierda.

puto sucnormal bacunao


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (23 Mar 2022)

Si ahora estan mal, dentro de 5 años estarán mucho peor, los musulmanes se reproducen como cucarachas, en proporción hay muchos mas que en el resto de España. En 5 años están renunciando a la autonomía y pidiendo que les impongamos el 155. La podredumbre de Barcelona no se va de un año para otro, es algo ya enquistado.


----------



## François (23 Mar 2022)

Y no ha dicho nada de los MENAS


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

Brooootal


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es una pena la decadencia de Barcelona: Suciedad, robos, drogas, peleas callejeras,....



No es decadencia, es volver a su ser. 
Barcelona era un pozo de mierda hasta hace algo más de 30 años.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)

amputado dijo:


> WARCELONA
> tengo conocidos alli que vendieron el piso hace 5 o 6 años cuando empezo la locura indepe a precio de oro y como ya estaban en edad de casi jubilacion se volvieron al pueblo en Alicante.
> se compraron una casita con terreno y ahora cobrando la jubilacion y sobrandoles mas de la mitad de lo que sacaron por el piso
> lo que mas les sorprendio fue poder ir al medico el mismo dia o al siguiente y no 15 o 20 dias como en warcelona
> ...


----------



## Decipher (23 Mar 2022)

amputado dijo:


> WARCELONA
> tengo conocidos alli que vendieron el piso hace 5 o 6 años cuando empezo la locura indepe a precio de oro y como ya estaban en edad de casi jubilacion se volvieron al pueblo en Alicante.
> se compraron una casita con terreno y ahora cobrando la jubilacion y sobrandoles mas de la mitad de lo que sacaron por el piso
> lo que mas les sorprendio fue poder ir al medico el mismo dia o al siguiente y no 15 o 20 dias como en warcelona
> ...



Deberia ser nuestra California, el estercolero social de España.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Deberia ser nuestra California, el estercolero social de España.





















Al igual que con California, después los pijoprogres que la han hundido en la mierda, se pirarán a Texas, en el caso de España irán a Madrid, como Risto Mejide.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como Risto Mejide, que ahora se ha mudado a Madrid, mientras fue el jefe de la Campaña Electoral de Juame Collboní, del PSOE, a la alcaldía de Barcelona, que pactó para que Colau terminara siendo alcaldesa.



Collboni, del P$C.


----------



## Decipher (23 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Al igual que con California, después los pijoprogres que la han hundido en la mierda, se pirarán a Texas, en el caso de España irán a Madrid, como Risto Mejide.



Efectivamente ya lo están haciendo, se piran a extender su mierda.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Efectivamente ya lo están haciendo, se piran a extender su mierda.


----------



## PORRON (23 Mar 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



 seguramente


----------



## RRMartinez (23 Mar 2022)

En los 2 últimos años Madrid se ha empezado a convertir en *una ciudad muy sucia*. Quitando el centro-centro, del Prado a la Plaza España, en cuanto te sales a... no te digo Carabanchel sino barrios céntricos de la almendra central, como Delicias, Pacífico, Cuatro Caminos... ves mierda alrededor de los contenedores, aceras machadas, baldosas sueltas...
El enano no es tan buen alcalde.

Aun así, está a años luz de Barcelona, que parece una ciudad distópica.


----------



## El centinela (23 Mar 2022)

Ejemplo de progre de mierda que ahora que ve que su ideologia es una reputisima mierda quiere pasar por un tio "poco ideologico"



jalp9000 dijo:


> *voté a Colau* en su primer mandato. Sí, a mí me tira la consciencia social.



Solo progres retrasados mentales emponzoñados por su ideologia votan a esperpentos como Colau, Podemos, etc



jalp9000 dijo:


> soy un tío poco ideológico: las ideologías, la izquierda, la derecha, son apariencias. Me importan tres pepinos. *Yo según en qué temas soy de extrema izquierda, y en otros soy conservado*r.



Es un tio al que la ideologia le da igual pero siempre oscilando entre extrema izquierda y conservador, nada de oscilar entre progresista y extrema derecha. Esta forma de expresarse es otro detector de progre subnormal. Por su culpa y la de muchos otros retrasados tenemos los gobiernos de PSOE, Podemos, Compromis, Colaus y demas mierda destruyendo el pais



jalp9000 dijo:


> *odio al PP* (por corruptos) *y a Ayuso*. Antes de votarles me corto las manos.



Caray con el equidistante

Todos estos progres ahora se llevan las manos a la cabeza y dicen que ellos les da igual la ideologia. FALSO. Los putos progres sois los que con vuestro voto llevais el pais a la ruina.

Los putos progres ni siquiera son conscientes de que son la peor plaga que existe y del daño que causan.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Mar 2022)

El centro turístico, barrio gótico, raval, ramblas es un auténtico estercolero, todo son moros, rumanos, panchis y pakis. Está sucio, lleno de tiendas de souvenirs de toros y flamencas y mierdas de esas, no hay un puto camarero que sepa catalán y todo son bares y restaurantes trampas para turistas, eso es innegable, plaza Catalunya abajo es vergonzoso, hacia arriba hay buenos sitios, como Rambla Catalunya, Passeig de Gràcia y buenos barrios, el upper diagonal, el Forum, la vila olímpica, etc...

La Colacau es una puta guarra pero recuerden que está de alcaldesa gracias a un señor de derechas muy españolazo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Mar 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Ejemplo de progre de mierda que ahora que ve que su ideologia es una reputisima mierda quiere pasar por un tio "poco ideologico"
> 
> 
> Solo progres retrasados mentales emponzoñados por su ideologia votan a esperpentos como Colau, Podemos, etc
> ...



Es que todos los "equidistantes" y "sin ideología" son los más progres. Son, justamente, los peores. A los podemitas al menos se les ve de frente. Estos de "yo voto a progres pero no soy progre" son los que más asco dan.

Justamente ya le leyeron la cartilla cuando salió a decir que quiere arreglar el problema "votando":



¿A quién votará? A la PSOE. Como si lo viese.


----------



## vinavil (23 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.




Supongo que se refiere al barrio gótico.













Un barrio no tan Gótico


Recorrer los alrededores de la catedral o de la plaza Sant Jaume de Barcelona es asimilable a un viaje por el túnel del tiempo, pero falsificado. La verdad es que es un b...




www.lavanguardia.com














Por qué es falso el Barrio Gótico de Barcelona


Durante siglos, el Barrio Gótico fue un barrio de construcciones improvisadas y epidemias. Cuando Barcelona fue designada capital de la Exposición Universal de 1888 le dieron una capa de barniz al casco antiguo y rescataron el barrio medieval que fue. Lo que trajo fue edificios y construcciones...




www.idealista.com


----------



## birdland (23 Mar 2022)

debe de ser una puta broma

eligen a una ” activista social “ de alcaldesa , y se sorprenden de los resultados ?

anda a tomarporculo


----------



## la_trotona (23 Mar 2022)

En algunas partes fuera de la M-30 no es que sea peligroso, que sí, que hay muchos immigrantes, pero no significa por eso que sea peligroso.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Mar 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Todas las ciudades costeras siempre tienen peor tráfico que una no costera de la misma índole ya que la costa hace de frontera y todo el tráfico se dispone en menos espacio.
> 
> Del resto nada que decir, es lo que los barceloneses han votado.



Mira hijo mío. De unos años para acá. Parece que la dirección y el trazado de las carreteras en las ciudades del norte lo deciden monos.


----------



## D´Omen (23 Mar 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



No es un tipo de ideologías, puede ser de extrema izquierda y a la vez conservador, pero al PP lo odia por la corrupción y Ayuso no sé muy bien por qué, no lo explica pero extrañamente prefirió a Colau. Y luego va y dice no se qué de los hechos como si a Colau no se la viera venir ya desde kms.

En resumen, el típico notas. Lástima que no se diera un paseo por Vallecas para ver qué en ninguna parte atan perros con longanizas porque ahora querrá volver.


----------



## imaginARIO (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ashe (23 Mar 2022)

Estos personajes son los mas peligrosos, mugre decadente cuya existencia es la de un parasito que a donde entra parasita sociedades votando a la mugre, vamos como un moro, y lo peor es que este mierda es capaz de ir a Madrid a dar el coñazo para luego votar a la Carmena de turno... que es curioso lo de muchos catalanes de esta cuerda como indepe y demás... tanto amor por cataluña pero no paran de mirar a madrid...



ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



Y si en España hubiese cordura a estos personajes simplemente no se les dejaría salir del barrio donde viven, cuando no echarlos a Francia a disfrutar de las ideas decadentes que es curioso como en cataluña siempre entra todo lo malo que pasa por España pasando antes por Francia...


Barquero dijo:


> Es una pena la decadencia de Barcelona: Suciedad, robos, drogas, peleas callejeras,....



Es lo que han votado muchos, y en parte para tapar las desvergüenzas de Pujol y secuaces


----------



## revisa esos digitos (24 Mar 2022)

Lo que la gente no suele saber es que en Barcelona todavía hay calles sin asfaltar.
Y no, esto no es en las afueras de la ciudad:
















A veces me pregunto que hubiera sido de esta ciudad sin los JJOO...


----------



## latoso (24 Mar 2022)

Rojo pijo señorito se queja de las rojadas y seguirá votando rojos.

Y "los coches en el centro no molan, me molestan"

Luego los quieres cunetear y se enfadan


----------



## ashe (24 Mar 2022)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Lo que la gente no suele saber es que en Barcelona todavía hay calles sin asfaltar.
> Y no, esto no es en las afueras de la ciudad:
> 
> 
> ...



Mas bien que hubiese sido de cataluña sin el proteccionismo rancio a costa de hundir al resto junto los vascos


----------



## hemorroide (24 Mar 2022)

Eso también se ve en un simple mapa de carreteras. Conservo una de esas Guiás de Campsa, mapa paco de carrreteas, donde veo que la sección de mapa que muestra las cercanías a Madrid muestra sus autopistas nacionales y la M30, hoy en día totalmente desfasado por todo lo que ha crecido la red de carreteras. En cambio Barcelona es distinto, muchos menos cambios.


----------



## Teofrasto (24 Mar 2022)

Este retrasado que dice que se cortaría la mano antes de votar a Ayuso, incluso después de comprobar que la progre Colau ha destrozado Barcelona, se atreve a hablar de ladrones , teniendo en su querida Barcelona a la familia Pujol, y viviendo aún don Jordi, que protagonizó el mayor saqueo visto en Europa occidental después de la 2a guerra mundial.


----------



## Pablem0s (24 Mar 2022)

Parece que nadie lo sabe o lo recuerda pero este infraser era/es uno de los covidiotas premium de twitter. Un saco de estiércol que representa fidedignamente el perfil del votante medio de la Colau.


----------



## machotafea (24 Mar 2022)

Y quien es este PELANAS?

Y por qué a todos los tontos (que encima no saben expresarse) les da por expresarse en público en medios de mierda como twitter?


----------



## machotafea (24 Mar 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Estos personajes son los mas peligrosos, mugre decadente cuya existencia es la de un parasito que a donde entra parasita sociedades votando a la mugre, vamos como un moro, y lo peor es que este mierda es capaz de ir a Madrid a dar el coñazo para luego votar a la Carmena de turno... que es curioso lo de muchos catalanes de esta cuerda como indepe y demás... tanto amor por cataluña pero no paran de mirar a madrid...
> 
> 
> Y si en España hubiese cordura a estos personajes simplemente no se les dejaría salir del barrio donde viven, cuando no echarlos a Francia a disfrutar de las ideas decadentes que es curioso como en cataluña siempre entra todo lo malo que pasa por España pasando antes por Francia...
> ...



Ojalá os coman los moros, cerdo!


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Mar 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Eso también se ve en un simple mapa de carreteras. Conservo una de esas Guiás de Campsa, mapa paco de carrreteas, donde veo que la sección de mapa que muestra las cercanías a Madrid muestra sus autopistas nacionales y la M30, hoy en día totalmente desfasado por todo lo que ha crecido la red de carreteras. En cambio Barcelona es distinto, muchos menos cambios.



Nos ha jodido el andoba este, el estado no ejecuta las obras que promete mientras en Madrid se tira el dinero de todos a espuertas y encima la culpa es de los catalanes. Estáis enfermos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Mar 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Mas bien que hubiese sido de cataluña sin el proteccionismo rancio a costa de hundir al resto junto los vascos



Pues que millones de niños gandaluces hubieran muerto de hambre.


----------



## ashe (24 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pues que millones de niños gandaluces hubieran muerto de hambre.



O mas bien al revés al no tener que hundirles junto al resto para el beneficio de las beneficiadas con el proteccionismo rancio... solo toca ver España antes de la peste borbonica y después... las zonas prosperas no era precisamente cataluña sino mas bien eso que llamas gandalucia (encima el término andaluz es un término erroneo inventado por un pirado llamado blas infante, tipica adopción del pensamiento regionalista de origen catalán de la burguesia catalana como Prat de la Riva entre otros adaptado a la región para fomentar el caciquismo rancio, que la burguesia catalana lo copió del chovinismo francés...)


----------



## TedKord (24 Mar 2022)

El subnormal se queja de como está Barcelona pero "odia a Ayuso" y ataca al PP. Bueno, entiendo que ataque al PP, pero no puede ser tan IDIOTA como para aplaudir la gestión de Almeida y al mismo tiempo decir que los odia.

Yo fantaseo con cómo sería Barcelona si la gobernase una derecha como VOX, con apoyo popular por supuesto: Limpieza, expulsión de menas y okupas, presión contra la chusma, la delincuencia y el independentismo, tratar de atraer grandes proyectos e inversiones... Barna es una joya ahora en bruto, y ese bruto es un lodo que se está endureciendo tanto que va a ser dificilísimo sacarlo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Mar 2022)

Medieval de verdad son lo restos de las murallas que why en madrid. En guarralona no quedan ni los pelos del velloso


----------



## mudj (24 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Dónde está el barrio medieval en Barcelona del que habla el twittero?
> Lo pregunto con toda la ironía posible.



Pues muchos piensan que es el gótico, aunque se trata tan sólo de un pastiche de decorado western. Pero ooh porque hay un pero: De dónde salieron las piezas, esas si originales, que hacen de decorado?. Y si salieron de algún lugar: Sigue ahí ese lugar?. Pues tiene una respuesta: Si, ese lugar existe, si ese lugar fue derribado, expoliado y usado en parte para recrear un barrio de plato de cine. Y si, aún existe, aunque malmetido, ignorado y sin hacer más que hundirlo todo lo que pueden. Es El Raval... Allí existe ese barrio medieval: Desde unas columnas en el destruido mercado de la boqueria, hasta el Hospital donde murió Gaudí, hasta inclusive una Iglesia imposible de visitar del XIII.... Curioso que sólo esa parte (que yo sepa en toda Cataluña solo existe ese lugar catalogado como tal) está catalogado por la propia generalitat como un cuadrado de oro y sin embargo su dejadez es extrema, llegando a que ninguna vivienda del barrio cuenta con exención del ibi y sin embargo hay, por un poner, barrios en España con una antigüedad de 60 años, que si están exentos y bonificados y como ejemplo pongo el barrio obrero de huelva: casas de ladrillo visto de. ? 60 años?. Claro Qatarlunya cuenta con los impuestos más altos de España, pero curiosamente no se observan ninguna mejoría en parte alguna, incluida esta que nos ocupa.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (24 Mar 2022)

Hace unas semanas estuve en Barcelona tres días. No iba por allí desde el 2007 mas o menos y es verdad lo que dicen, vi la ciudad muy venida a menos. No sabría decirlo, quizá sea algo subjetivo o que estaba nublado y sin sol, pero me pareció como mas oscuro todo.

Desde luego no está muy limpia, las fachadas y edificios también se veían así, las banderas secesionistas de los balcones estaban desgastadas, descoloridas y medio rotas, antes no había ninguna. La gente cruza por donde quiere, no respeta semáforos, bicicletas circulando por las aceras, todo eso da mala imagen. Obras que dicen que son eternas y que cortan y dificultan el tráfico, atascazos, etc... Será que me he hecho viejo, pero tampoco me gustaron las pintas de la gente, mucho hippters, o como les digan, mucho moro, incluidos menas. Aspecto plomizo.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2022)

@Arístides no aprueba este hilo.


----------



## medion_no (24 Mar 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> que disfrute lo votado, a ver si le visita a el y al resto de votantes puñalin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995844



Coño, el puñalin. Ya lo echaba de menos. De lo mas rescatable del hilo.


----------



## AssGaper (24 Mar 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es una pena la decadencia de Barcelona: Suciedad, robos, drogas, peleas callejeras,....



Y Negras follando borrachos a pelo y negros afeitandose el ojete a plena calle.


----------



## Iron John (24 Mar 2022)

La colau por lo que salió a la palestra es por pedir una hipoteca que luego no podía pagar y ponerse a protestar. Con esos méritos de "gestión" no sé que esperaban que iba a pasar.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (24 Mar 2022)

Lo de no votar al PP Y eso lo pone para que no le llamen facha.
Pero algo crece en su interior mica a mica, este acaba apoyando a Vox, dale tiempo.
El pendulazo, inducido o no, es imparable.


----------



## ShellShock (24 Mar 2022)

El cagalán de los cojones ese seguirá votando izmierda, hambre y miseria. Él mismo lo dice, que antes de votar a algo que no sea izquierda se corta las manos.

Que disfrute mucho lo votado.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Mar 2022)

Puta mentira del Barrio Gótico de Barcelona...por lo demás, tragad Colacau guartos y sectarismo hijosdeputa


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Mar 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> El cagalán de los cojones ese seguirá votando izmierda, hambre y miseria. Él mismo lo dice, que antes de votar a algo que no sea izquierda se corta las manos.
> 
> Que disfrute mucho lo votado.



El sectarismo de los izmierdosos es así. Como mucho se quedan en casa sin votar, pero se la suda q el jefe de la PSOEZ sea el mismo Satanás. Lo importante es parar al Fascismo y sacar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos... Oh wait....


----------



## maromo (24 Mar 2022)

Esto me recuerda a:


----------



## Tubes (24 Mar 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Eso también se ve en un simple mapa de carreteras. Conservo una de esas Guiás de Campsa, mapa paco de carrreteas, donde veo que la sección de mapa que muestra las cercanías a Madrid muestra sus autopistas nacionales y la M30, hoy en día totalmente desfasado por todo lo que ha crecido la red de carreteras. En cambio Barcelona es distinto, muchos menos cambios.



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras


----------



## ShellShock (24 Mar 2022)

Además dice que según el momento y el tema puede ir de la extrema izquierda hasta lo "conservador". Nótese que no dice desde la extrema izquierda hasta la extrema derecha.

Hay que joderse con el puto progre cagalán de los cojones, lo pedante y lo "centrado" y "equidistante" que es. Menuda puta chusma insufrible. Yo no sé cómo los catalanes de bien no reventáis a hostias a toda esta basura humana.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Mar 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora se ira a vivir a madrid y se pondrá a votar a los rojos.



Fin del hilo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Mar 2022)

Tubes dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997284



Los que no sean Boomers no se acordarán de como con Warcelona 92, les regaron de millones del 86 al 92 con unas infraestructuras tremendas, autopistas, aeropuertos, todo el frente de mar renovado, Estadios... y la corrupcion de CIU y PSOEZ trincando comisiones. Luego empezaron con el Nazionalismo y se estancaron.

Madrid le costo una decada con Esperanza ponerse las pilas.

Se llama España asimetrica, todo para los lazis, y el resto te jodes y bailas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Abr 2022)

Está claro que el twittero es un rojo de mierda, que por alguna razon quiere desviar los votos de la roja de Colau a algun otro rojo que a saber quien es.


----------

